# EVH Stealth VS 50w



## sevenfoxes (Feb 28, 2018)

I currently have the EVH 5150iii 50w (6l6 version). I love it, but there is a Stealth locally for sale. I'm just wondering what the main tonal differences are between these two amps. How are the cleans on the Stealth in comparison? Also, how good does the Stealth sound at bedroom volumes? Thanks!


----------



## Werecow (Mar 1, 2018)

I've not played one, but i've read in several places that the stealth's blue channel is a bit boring compared to the 50watt, in that it isn't voiced so differently like the 50w's blue channel is. It feels much more close to the red channel.

If that is true i know i'd rather keep my 50w if i had the chance to swap. I love having the full red channel and then the more hotrodded marshall feeling blue channel as well.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 1, 2018)

The stealth will sound darker than your 50w. It has this heft in the low mids. And it is loud.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 2, 2018)

I preferred the Stealth over the 50 watt. A little more gain, MUCH more aggressive voice on channels 2 and 3. I always found most of these EVHs to sound sorta tame when compared to the Peaveys, but the Stealth has a lot more of that Peavey aggression that I find these amps typically lack. Also, 100 watts vs 50 watts will have a bigger, more filling sound.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 2, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> I preferred the Stealth over the 50 watt. A little more gain, MUCH more aggressive voice on channels 2 and 3. I always found most of these EVHs to sound sorta tame when compared to the Peaveys, but the Stealth has a lot more of that Peavey aggression that I find these amps typically lack. Also, 100 watts vs 50 watts will have a bigger, more filling sound.


Awesome! Happy to hear that! I'm gonna test drive the Stealth in a few minutes. I'll report back.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 2, 2018)

They need a 50W stealth version.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 2, 2018)

Alright, I played the Stealth. Wow! This thing is a damn beast! With the 50 watt, I feel like I've been keeping a house spider as a pet. The Stealth? It's a Black Widow! Ok, dumb analogy, but seriously? The Stealth is the 50w on steroids. There is a serious oomph and responsiveness to it that the 50w lacks. The only thing the 50w has over the Stealth is the cean channel. It's just an all around better tone. The clean on the Stealth is definitely useable though. Needless to say, I bought it! The seller only wanted 1k for it, and It's in perfect condition! How could I turn It down?










[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Werecow (Mar 2, 2018)

Glad you like it. How is the blue channel compared to the 50w? Curious about what i've read about it before.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow. That's a good price for the Stealth 100! Happy NAD!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 2, 2018)

Werecow said:


> Glad you like it. How is the blue channel compared to the 50w? Curious about what i've read about it before.


The blue is actually very, very similar. The biggest difference is that the Stealth's blue is a bit meatier/thicker. The resonance knob seems to be more effective. Honestly though? I notice more of a difference between the red channels.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 2, 2018)

damn I always forget how sexy the stealth is, I have 100 watt regular, stealth always tempts me so hard though


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 2, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Wow. That's a good price for the Stealth 100! Happy NAD!


Thanks!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 2, 2018)

I’ll buy it off you for $1001


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 3, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’ll buy it off you for $1001


It's a deal! Shipping is another 1k though.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 3, 2018)

Btw, does anyone know the production number on these amps?


----------



## Werecow (Mar 7, 2018)

I've ordered a brand new Stealth now, based partly what's been said in this thread haha 

A meatier, thicker, darker version sounds like a good compliment to my 50w.

What is your view on the red channel of the Stealth now?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2018)

Epic score, congrats 



sevenfoxes said:


> Btw, does anyone know the production number on these amps?



They're still in production... so constantly going up


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 7, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Epic score, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> They're still in production... so constantly going up


Thank you!

I was under the impression that they only made so many of the 6l6 amps, hence the "limited edition" and "special run" catch phrases associated with the retail listings. Just buzzwords, I guess?


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Mar 7, 2018)

I do remember that initial run was “special/limited”
But then they kept cranking them out


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 7, 2018)

Werecow said:


> I've ordered a brand new Stealth now, based partly what's been said in this thread haha
> 
> A meatier, thicker, darker version sounds like a good compliment to my 50w.
> 
> What is your view on the red channel of the Stealth now?


Awesome! The 6l6 version? I hope you dig it! The Stealth has some serious balls, especially at louder volumes. It's definitely a tad darker too, which I really like!

It's interesting, the blue channel on the 50w was my favorite, but the red channel on the Stealth is my favorite. It's like they took everything I disliked about the red channel on the 50w, and completely improved it, whereas the blue channel on the Stealth doesn't seem to be as tight/smooth as it is on the 50w, but it feels thicker/bigger. I think that's the nature of 50w vs 100w amps in general though. My 50w recto was tighter than the 100w, but it lacked the notorious sag/bottom end that rectos are known for.

Btw, the hiss these amps make drive me bonkers! I don't care about the dirt channels being hissy (that's what gate pedals are for), but I can't stand the hiss on the green channel. Gate pedals don't work, because you can hear the hiss again as soon as you start playing. So as a quick tip, I use an MXR 10 band eq in the loop and turn the gain on the pedal all the way down. This seriously kills 90% of the hiss. Just throwing that out there. Also, the green/clean channel has an insane amount of gain. To get a true clean tone, keep the gain low, and turn up the volume. A 12AU7 in V1 also takes away quite a bit of the gain as well, but It also takes it away from all channels. Anyways, enough jabberin, enjoy the amp!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 7, 2018)

crankyrayhanky said:


> I do remember that initial run was “special/limited”
> But then they kept cranking them out


Gotta love marketing.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 8, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Awesome! The 6l6 version? I hope you dig it! The Stealth has some serious balls, especially at louder volumes. It's definitely a tad darker too, which I really like!
> 
> It's interesting, the blue channel on the 50w was my favorite, but the red channel on the Stealth is my favorite. It's like they took everything I disliked about the red channel on the 50w, and completely improved it, whereas the blue channel on the Stealth doesn't seem to be as tight/smooth as it is on the 50w, but it feels thicker/bigger. I think that's the nature of 50w vs 100w amps in general though. My 50w recto was tighter than the 100w, but it lacked the notorious sag/bottom end that rectos are known for.
> 
> Btw, the hiss these amps make drive me bonkers! I don't care about the dirt channels being hissy (that's what gate pedals are for), but I can't stand the hiss on the green channel. Gate pedals don't work, because you can hear the hiss again as soon as you start playing. So as a quick tip, I use an MXR 10 band eq in the loop and turn the gain on the pedal all the way down. This seriously kills 90% of the hiss. Just throwing that out there. Also, the green/clean channel has an insane amount of gain. To get a true clean tone, keep the gain low, and turn up the volume. A 12AU7 in V1 also takes away quite a bit of the gain as well, but It also takes it away from all channels. Anyways, enough jabberin, enjoy the amp!



Cheers dude. Yup the 6l6 version. How much looser is the blue channel on yours? I'd miss the tightness of my 50w i think, but if it's just a little bit i won't mind so much. There's no way i'll get rid of my 50w though so i need to keep telling myself i can still plug into that as well lol.

The 50w is so bright i run my treble at 10 O' clock sometimes, so darker sounds good to me.

What were the aspects of the 50w red channel you didn't like?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was under the impression that they only made so many of the 6l6 amps, hence the "limited edition" and "special run" catch phrases associated with the retail listings. Just buzzwords, I guess?



I think when they initially released they were planning on it being a limited run... but they sold like hotcakes so they put them into full production. The only difference between the initial run and later amps were that IIRC the original had =C= 6L6 tubes, which were unavailable by the time subsequent amps were released.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 8, 2018)

Werecow said:


> Cheers dude. Yup the 6l6 version. How much looser is the blue channel on yours? I'd miss the tightness of my 50w i think, but if it's just a little bit i won't mind so much. There's no way i'll get rid of my 50w though so i need to keep telling myself i can still plug into that as well lol.
> 
> The 50w is so bright i run my treble at 10 O' clock sometimes, so darker sounds good to me.
> 
> What were the aspects of the 50w red channel you didn't like?


Not by much at all, really. I'd say it's not even significantly noticeable. You're smart for hanging on to your 50w though, just in case you like it more. I really could'nt care less about my 50w at this point, and currently have it for sale. Btw, I hope midi isn't important to you, because the Stealth doesn't have it.

With the 50w red channel, I always felt like it wasn't 100% there. I felt like it needed more girth, punch, and aggression, which is exactly what the Stealth offers.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 8, 2018)

Werecow said:


> Cheers dude. Yup the 6l6 version. How much looser is the blue channel on yours? I'd miss the tightness of my 50w i think, but if it's just a little bit i won't mind so much. There's no way i'll get rid of my 50w though so i need to keep telling myself i can still plug into that as well lol.
> 
> The 50w is so bright i run my treble at 10 O' clock sometimes, so darker sounds good to me.
> 
> What were the aspects of the 50w red channel you didn't like?



You're not alone on the treble setting. Right there with you.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 14, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Not by much at all, really. I'd say it's not even significantly noticeable. You're smart for hanging on to your 50w though, just in case you like it more. I really could'nt care less about my 50w at this point, and currently have it for sale. Btw, I hope midi isn't important to you, because the Stealth doesn't have it.
> 
> With the 50w red channel, I always felt like it wasn't 100% there. I felt like it needed more girth, punch, and aggression, which is exactly what the Stealth offers.



My Stealth is here! 

It sounds awesome so far. One strange characteristic i've noticed is that the presence controls barely do anything all the way from off to about 3 o' clock and then the last quarter of the dial does everything a normal presence control does. Not ideal but not a deal breaker. Is it the same with your amp?


----------



## sevenfoxes (Mar 19, 2018)

Werecow said:


> My Stealth is here!
> 
> It sounds awesome so far. One strange characteristic i've noticed is that the presence controls barely do anything all the way from off to about 3 o' clock and then the last quarter of the dial does everything a normal presence control does. Not ideal but not a deal breaker. Is it the same with your amp?


Glad you like it! Mine is similar, though I can hear a difference starting at about noon, and on. Not sure why It's designed that way. Fortunately, It still has all the presence control you could ever want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 19, 2018)

My Peavey 5150II was like that. Must just be the design of the amp.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 15, 2018)

Werecow said:


> My Stealth is here!
> 
> It sounds awesome so far. One strange characteristic i've noticed is that the presence controls barely do anything all the way from off to about 3 o' clock and then the last quarter of the dial does everything a normal presence control does. Not ideal but not a deal breaker. Is it the same with your amp?


Quick question. I noticed that my Stealth makes a click/popping sound whenever I turn it on. Does yours do the same?


----------



## Werecow (Apr 16, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Quick question. I noticed that my Stealth makes a click/popping sound whenever I turn it on. Does yours do the same?




No, mine doesn't do that. Is that with standby off?


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 16, 2018)

Werecow said:


> No, mine doesn't do that. Is that with standby off?


It's with the standby on. I was told in another forum that it can be the sound that the amp makes right before the power tubes fail, which would be totally fine by me. The tubes are stock and the amp is 2 years old. I have no idea how long it was played before I bought it.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 19, 2018)

Turns out it was just the tubes


----------



## Werecow (Apr 20, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Turns out it was just the tubes



 Did you retube it yourself? I want to find out about biasing it myself at some point.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 20, 2018)

Werecow said:


> Did you retube it yourself? I want to find out about biasing it myself at some point.


I did. Super easy. Just pop the front faceplate off, and all the tubes are accessable. Biasing couldn't be any easier either since the biasing point and trim pot are on the back.

Btw, how are you liking the Stealth compared to the 50w? I actually just sold my Stealth, and bought a new 50w, because I had to downsize. She will be sorley missed. I am looking forward to the 50w's clean channel again though.


----------



## Werecow (Apr 20, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> I did. Super easy. Just pop the front faceplate off, and all the tubes are accessable. Biasing couldn't be any easier either since the biasing point and trim pot are on the back.
> 
> Btw, how are you liking the Stealth compared to the 50w? I actually just sold my Stealth, and bought a new 50w, because I had to downsize. She will be sorley missed. I am looking forward to the 50w's clean channel again though.



I've never biased an amp before. I don't own any equipment to do it either.
I've read a few guides over the years but they all seem different, and never found a guide for any amps i've owned. I find it all a bit daunting the more i look into it, what with the quite heated disagreements i've read on forums about what equipment to use.

I still love the amp. I prefer the blue channel on my 50w though. The blue on the Stealth sounds more like a differently EQ'd red channel if that makes sense. On my 50w it feels like switching to a different amp. It has those chewier, hot-rodded Marshall type mids that sound a lot more like 80's thrash (which is what i use that channel for). I'll be keeping both amps.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 20, 2018)

Werecow said:


> I've never biased an amp before. I don't own any equipment to do it either.
> I've read a few guides over the years but they all seem different, and never found a guide for any amps i've owned. I find it all a bit daunting the more i look into it, what with the quite heated disagreements i've read on forums about what equipment to use.
> 
> I still love the amp. I prefer the blue channel on my 50w though. The blue on the Stealth sounds more like a differently EQ'd red channel if that makes sense. On my 50w it feels like switching to a different amp. It has those chewier, hot-rodded Marshall type mids that sound a lot more like 80's thrash (which is what i use that channel for). I'll be keeping both amps.



It's incredibly easy to bias the Stealth since everything is on the back of the amp. The 50w is a little harder because you have to take the amp out to get to the trim pot. Still easy though. A lot of people like to tell horror stories of people dying from biasing their own amps, but If you use common sense, you'll be just fine. As far as the tools you need, you can buy a cheap multimeter from Amazon, and that's all the Stealth needs. For the 50w, I suggest using the multimeter a long with a bias probe. The multimeter will give you the reading, and you adjust the trim pot accordingly. It's pretty damn simple! I'm really oversimplifying the physics and math here, but for the most part, that's how it's done. There's a lot of videos on youtube that will walk you through it as well.

Yeah! Ths blue channel on the 50w is something else. I know a lot of guys who bought the amp just for that. While I do like the blue channel on the 50w more, I really like the red channel on the Stealth. It sounds so damn pissed off!


----------



## chopeth (Apr 21, 2018)

I must be one of the few who barely uses the blue channel in my 5150III. I jump from green to red all the time. Blue sounds flat to me, less tight than my beloved red.


----------



## KailM (Apr 21, 2018)

chopeth said:


> I must be one of the few who barely uses the blue channel in my 5150III. I jump from green to red all the time. Blue sounds flat to me, less tight than my beloved red.



I'm with you there. I rarely use the blue channel. It's not that I dislike it, it's that the red channel unboosted with the gain at about 10 o'clock rips so hard...

I use the blue channel with a boost, and it sounds great, tight and all, but ultimately does nothing that my 6505 and 6505+ can't do. There's also the volume drop issue from blue to green, so I just set the EQ and gain to optimize the cleans and am perfectly happy running it as a two-channel amp. I run an MXR 10-band EQ in the loop though which could be why I like the red channel so much. With that pedal, the amp sounds orders of magnitude better than it does without.

I should spend more time with the blue channel though-- everyone raves about it but I just haven't found what the fuss is all about.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 21, 2018)

KailM said:


> I'm with you there. I rarely use the blue channel. It's not that I dislike it, it's that the red channel unboosted with the gain at about 10 o'clock rips so hard...
> 
> I use the blue channel with a boost, and it sounds great, tight and all, but ultimately does nothing that my 6505 and 6505+ can't do. There's also the volume drop issue from blue to green, so I just set the EQ and gain to optimize the cleans and am perfectly happy running it as a two-channel amp. I run an MXR 10-band EQ in the loop though which could be why I like the red channel so much. With that pedal, the amp sounds orders of magnitude better than it does without.
> 
> I should spend more time with the blue channel though-- everyone raves about it but I just haven't found what the fuss is all about.


For me, the blue channel is a defined, smooth, and articulate version of the 6505. It's not as full or aggressive, but it's also not as sloppy. It's the sober equivalent, and I think the overall tone is just so much better. Iv'e heard a lot of people even call it the holy grail tone. That's all subjective though.

If you like the red channel on the 50w, you should definitely check out the Stealth!


----------



## KailM (Apr 21, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> For me, the blue channel is a defined, smooth, and articulate version of the 6505. It's not as full or aggressive, but it's also not as sloppy. It's the sober equivalent, and I think the overall tone is just so much better. Iv'e heard a lot of people even call it the holy grail tone. That's all subjective though.
> 
> If you like the red channel on the 50w, you should definitely check out the Stealth!



Do you boost the blue channel? I find that it needs one, at least at lower volumes. The red can't handle/sounds worse boosted, I've found.

I would like to try a Stealth but no store in my state carries anything like that. I originally wanted to buy a 50-watt El-34 version but no stores have one. I live in a place where only bluegrass, country, and dad-rock are acceptable forms of music.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 21, 2018)

KailM said:


> Do you boost the blue channel? I find that it needs one, at least at lower volumes. The red can't handle/sounds worse boosted, I've found.
> 
> I would like to try a Stealth but no store in my state carries anything like that. I originally wanted to buy a 50-watt El-34 version but no stores have one. I live in a place where only bluegrass, country, and dad-rock are acceptable forms of music.


No boost. I think it sounds tight enough. Then again, I come from the school of Recto.


----------



## KailM (Apr 22, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> No boost. I think it sounds tight enough. Then again, I come from the school of Recto.



I understand that completely.  This tightness craze has gotten out of hand. I probably boost my blue channel for more saturation than anything else. I use an MXR Custom Modified Badass OD and actually add a little bass (100hz) when I boost the 5153 blue channel. Sometimes I use the pedal's "bump" switch which moves the mid boost frequency band downward, but then set the 100hz knob at around noon instead of boosting it. I can't decide which method sounds better. Also, I find that boosting most amps is more beneficial at low volumes. The louder I go, the better it sounds unboosted. I've found that with Rectos too.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 22, 2018)

KailM said:


> I understand that completely.  This tightness craze has gotten out of hand. I probably boost my blue channel for more saturation than anything else. I use an MXR Custom Modified Badass OD and actually add a little bass (100hz) when I boost the 5153 blue channel. Sometimes I use the pedal's "bump" switch which moves the mid boost frequency band downward, but then set the 100hz knob at around noon instead of boosting it. I can't decide which method sounds better. Also, I find that boosting most amps is more beneficial at low volumes. The louder I go, the better it sounds unboosted. I've found that with Rectos too.


What cab are you running it through? Also, I am surprised that you are needing more saturation with the blue channel. That amp has so much gain, it's unreal. What kind of music do you play? Better yet, what kind of pickups are in your guitar?

Yeah, those rectos come to life when turned up! I've yet to play a recto that sounded good at lower volumes though. Too much fizz!


----------



## KailM (Apr 22, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> What cab are you running it through? Also, I am surprised that you are needing more saturation with the blue channel. That amp has so much gain, it's unreal. What kind of music do you play? Better yet, what kind of pickups are in your guitar?
> 
> Yeah, those rectos come to life when turned up! I've yet to play a recto that sounded good at lower volumes though. Too much fizz!



My cab is an old Crate that is virtually a clone of a Marshall 1960A. I put Eminence Swamp Thangs and Governors inside in an X-pattern.

I have two guitars at the moment, one with a SD Black Winter set and the other has a Nazgul in the bridge and an EMG passive in the neck. I mostly don't use my neck pickups, lol. Tuned to D Standard/Drop C and C# Standard/Drop B, respectively. Genre is primarily "deathened" black metal (think general black metal style riffing but with some chugging/palm muting and thrash style riffs as well, and I actually use a healthy amount of bass in my tone, not just treble.

Could be I prefer the blue channel boosted because I never have the gain past noon so the clean channel stays clean. I'll try it tonight with more gain and unboosted to see if I find the blue channel "magic."


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 22, 2018)

KailM said:


> My cab is an old Crate that is virtually a clone of a Marshall 1960A. I put Eminence Swamp Thangs and Governors inside in an X-pattern.
> 
> I have two guitars at the moment, one with a SD Black Winter set and the other has a Nazgul in the bridge and an EMG passive in the neck. I mostly don't use my neck pickups, lol. Tuned to D Standard/Drop C and C# Standard/Drop B, respectively. Genre is primarily "deathened" black metal (think general black metal style riffing but with some chugging/palm muting and thrash style riffs as well, and I actually use a healthy amount of bass in my tone, not just treble.
> 
> Could be I prefer the blue channel boosted because I never have the gain past noon so the clean channel stays clean. I'll try it tonight with more gain and unboosted to see if I find the blue channel "magic."


I used to have a very similar setup. It was the original Crate Blue Voodoo cab (freakn tank!) loaded with Swamp Thangs and Texas Heats. Honestly? It was the WORST speaker choice for that amp. It sounded like a dark, muddy mess. It wasn't until I tried the amp with it's matching 212 when I realized just how much better it sounded. I also ran the amp thru a Mesa recto cab for a while. It still wasn't as good as the matching cab, but it was MUCH better than the Crate setup.

I know you're happy with your current setup, but just for shits and giggles, you should try your amp through the matching 212 or 412 cabs, and see how much of a difference the blue channel makes to your ears.


----------



## KailM (Apr 22, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> I used to have a very similar setup. It was the original Crate Blue Voodoo cab (freakn tank!) loaded with Swamp Thangs and Texas Heats. Honestly? It was the WORST speaker choice for that amp. It sounded like a dark, muddy mess. It wasn't until I tried the amp with it's matching 212 when I realized just how much better it sounded. I also ran the amp thru a Mesa recto cab for a while. It still wasn't as good as the matching cab, but it was MUCH better than the Crate setup.
> 
> I know you're happy with your current setup, but just for shits and giggles, you should try your amp through the matching 212 or 412 cabs, and see how much of a difference the blue channel makes to your ears.



I definitely want to get a matching 212 at some point. My 1x12 cab has a terrible Sheffield in it and weighs a shit-ton anyway-- might as well have a 212 with the intended speakers, haha. I have tried one, BTW. I thought it sounded great, but not any better than my 4x12 cab. 

I've heard the Texas Heats are muddy-- I can see why they wouldn't be the best combo with Swamps. My Governors are fairly middy and bright with lots of grind-- plus they're a bit more present and slightly louder than the Swamps. Could be why I like the cab so much. I have no shortage of brightness with the EVH-- I run the presence at around 10-o'clock.

A lot of it could be the EQ pedal I run though. If you don't have one, I'd highly recommend trying one in the loop.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 22, 2018)

KailM said:


> I definitely want to get a matching 212 at some point. My 1x12 cab has a terrible Sheffield in it and weighs a shit-ton anyway-- might as well have a 212 with the intended speakers, haha. I have tried one, BTW. I thought it sounded great, but not any better than my 4x12 cab.
> 
> I've heard the Texas Heats are muddy-- I can see why they wouldn't be the best combo with Swamps. My Governors are fairly middy and bright with lots of grind-- plus they're a bit more present and slightly louder than the Swamps. Could be why I like the cab so much. I have no shortage of brightness with the EVH-- I run the presence at around 10-o'clock.
> 
> A lot of it could be the EQ pedal I run though. If you don't have one, I'd highly recommend trying one in the loop.


I actually use an MXR 10 band, not for eq purposes, but to actually remove the hiss from the clean channel. I turn the gain all the way down on the pedal, which removes like 90% of the hiss. I would just use a gate pedal, but you can hear the hiss as soon as you start playing. The eq pedal does the trick though!


----------



## chopeth (Apr 23, 2018)

I use the matching 2x12 cab for my 5153 50w and I'm very happy with it, as I said before the red channel is the beast I use mostly, because the blue lacks of focus and cut in comparison imo (por death metal and black there's nothing better). I could raise the gain in the blue one but I'd lose the wonderful cleans of the green channel, so because the share gain knob I have to choose and I choose green and red. I have a gsp1101 going through it for MIDI and some coloration, maybe I should use that to push the blue channel but I haven't tried such


----------

